# Develop Presets suggestions



## Marc Lucas (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm starting to see the power of the available Develop Brush presets in LR. I have already downloaded the 'Photographer Workflow' presets (Gavin Gough) Are there anymore out there that I should have a look at (until I carve my own out) or any other really handy plugin's that speed up workflow or general must haves??

Kind Regards,


Marc


----------



## gregDT (Mar 8, 2013)

That's depends on your subject matter.  I'll try to find some links when I get home buy for portraits I have a custom preset for 
Eye sharpening 
Skin softening 
Teeth whitening - I find the US sourced teeth whitening presets to be too white. We Brits expect teeth to be off yellow rather than white 

I have several others but I do think it's so dependant on subject matter that a set of generic presets might not be that useful


----------

